
Everything I learned from building a list from 100 to 1,000 subscribers - philipmorg
https://philipmorganconsulting.com/the-journey-from-121-to-1016-list-subscribers/
======
jharrison
I love how Philip goes through the things he tried on the way there, gives
away the winning formula, THEN goes on to give away tons of other useful
information!

If you're starting a mailing list, or already have one, this is a must-read.
Philip basically tells you what steps to skip and then hands you a winning
formula on a silver platter, saving you tons of time and effort.

Crazy good stuff.

~~~
philipmorg
Thanks so much!

------
rairmet
This article is amazingly full of useful information. I'm just at the
beginning of a list-building journey, and I can't think of anything better
that I've read on the subject.

------
tnorthcutt
This is insanely full of value, and if you apply just a little bit of effort,
can be made widely applicable to $your_field. Listen to Philip, he's smart and
has wisdom to share.

~~~
philipmorg
<humble bow> Thank you!

